# Deceased Seamen abroad



## Chris McKEOWN (Nov 29, 2011)

Evenin all.
Here's one for you to ponder on. I have been researching my g/father - Christopher SMITH, b. around 1893 - 1895. I have managed to find out that he was a merchant man ( Fireman ) on the MELITA and he died while the vessel was in Antwerp in 1925. I have a copy of the relevant record from the register of deceased seaman ( supposed drowning ) but what I would like to know is, am I entitled to any further info. with regards to the cir***stances of his death, i.e what happened, was there an inquiry / inquest, what type of funeral would he have had, where is he buried, would the log still be available with the captain's entry / comments ?. and if I am allowed this info. where would I start looking for it, who do I go to ?. It's only for my family history but there's only a few of us left and I would love to know a lot more about him and what happened. I appreciate that you may not be able to help directly, but I wouldn't mind a shove in the right direction to get me going. Cheers all. Thanks for reading this
Chris McK


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, A difficult one
There were several ships around in 1925 with the name MELITA
I suspect the one you want has the official number 136367
http://www.crewlist.org.uk/data/vie...&name=MELITA&page=390&imagesource=CLIP�images
Her 1925 logbooks should be in NMM Greenwich. Her logbook for the date in question should give details of his demise. To what degree, depends who was writing the Log. You can obtain via this form
http://www.rmg.co.uk/researchers/library/crew-lists-agreements-and-official-logs-request-form
Could you attach the records you have from the register of deceased seamen?
regards
Roger


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

On one ship aman died of a heart attack and as far as I can remember the tale goes he was, swalled in a cloth, put in a robertsons stretcher, a last stich through the soft middle bit of the nose (To confirm Death-Old superstition) and brought back to the UK in the meat room, before being pased on to his family.


----------



## Tacoma Star (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Chris

An option open to you might be to visit The National Archives at Kew. They hold records for seamen who have died at sea. When I was researching my Great Grandfather's death in Santos in 1889 I found an entry for him in one of their large leather bound registers. From memory these are in date order and could take a little time. They will allow you to take photos of the entry. You can register your details on their web site beforehand (if you don't already have a card) which speeds up your entry. Check the TNA site but Thursdays may still be late night closing. I hope you find the entry. My search took me a long time before I got to TNA but the enormous high when I saw it was well worth it.

All the best


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello and welcome,
I believe Chris (our enquirer) already has a copy of the record in the Deaths at Sea Register held in BT 334. These records will not give anymore information that he does not already have.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## L888doc (Mar 25, 2014)

Alex murray stornoway 3eng m v muirfield managed by denholms died on board accidentally 9 the nov 1975. I was bosun at this time and would like to contact his brother george. 
L888doc


----------

